# Norton?



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

If it is fully updated, with live update turned on, is it a problem to run Norton antivirus 2003? :shrug:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

14yearpcmaker said:


> If it is fully updated, with live update turned on, is it a problem to run Norton antivirus 2003? :shrug:


No problem in particular, except it's a resource hog.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Okay. It doesn't seem to hog alot of resources w/ 1GB ram 250GB hdd Intel PIV... The copy of Norton was given to me, by some of the people that work with my dad in his office (I get tons of old compuers and software that have been replaced in the office my dad works at, for free), NIB w/ a valid year's subscription left. Didn't want to let it go to waste.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

14yearpcmaker said:


> Didn't want to let it go to waste.


Get AVG Free and let it go to waste. Your computer will run faster.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't use freebie AV scanners (do use free adware scanners occassionally). I use CA. If norton will do this much harm to my computer, then I will just renew my expired subscription to CA security suite.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

What's your problem with free antivirus software? If it performs better and is free, I don't see why you wouldn't use it.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

14yearpcmaker said:


> If it is fully updated, with live update turned on, is it a problem to run Norton antivirus 2003? :shrug:


 Nope not at all~! I am running a 2004 version of Norton SystemWorks. Just renew every year. WELL if you do this. UNINSTALL NORTON COMPLETELY RE-INSTALL the Norton CD. IT then THINKS you JUST bought it, and you get a YEAR FREE just as if you Bought it new. GEE and, OH MY, DID I Tell you how to cheat Norton on this message board???  Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> Nope not at all~! I am running a 2004 version of Norton SystemWorks. Just renew every year. WELL if you do this. UNINSTALL NORTON COMPLETELY RE-INSTALL the Norton CD. IT then THINKS you JUST bought it, and you get a YEAR FREE just as if you Bought it new. GEE and, OH MY, DID I Tell you how to cheat Norton on this message board???  Hmmmmmmmmmm


This IS system works. Good Idea about reloading when it expires.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Nevada said:


> What's your problem with free antivirus software? If it performs better and is free, I don't see why you wouldn't use it.


I don't like clogging up my pc with freeware junk.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

14yearpcmaker said:


> I don't like clogging up my pc with freeware junk.


...............you've been here long enough to witness that 99% of the threads on Norton have been....Problems..., So why would You even consider leaving it on your computer ?? fordy...


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

I've never ONCE seen a thread about problems with Norton. I check in here every day also!!! Everyone always has problem with NORTON INTERNET SECURITY or ANTIVIRUS,,,not with SYSTEM WORKS. Ask arabian knight.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Ya it IS with Norton Internet Security that Stinks big time, along with IMO Norton Firewall. BUT Norton SystemWorks WITHOUT Internet Security and that is why I REFUSE to BUY an updated version of Norton. Internet Security is BAD. Also the version I have has Password Protection ALL of my Passwords and Login names are IN Norton. So when I delete ALL of my cookies I STILL have them saved in Norton and Norton fills in the needed info for me so I do not need to retype my passwords. I LOVE THAT Feature~!!!
The newer versions of Norton SystemWorks does not have that Password Feature~! That way I can Clean out ALL cookies and Microsoft's Passwords files that holds passwords and such~!
And I have been using Norton SystemWorks now for 10 Years Started on my H-P that had Window's 98SE on and continuing on this 4 year old Dell with XP, No trouble at all and I am on a BUNCH of different message boards also most are Horse related boards~! And not one thing has gone wrong with Norton or have I had anything funky happen in ALL those years~!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

14yearpcmaker said:


> I don't like clogging up my pc with freeware junk.


I assure you, AVG Free isn't junk. You really should try it.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Nevada said:


> I assure you, AVG Free isn't junk. You really should try it.


I will most defiantly download that and try it on one of the computers in the house.  And, I should have been more clear, I don't like to clog up my computer with *freeware security tools*(will use some freeware, i.e. google pack, that I trust) because most of the times: a)they have very limeted functionality, i.e. just runs the scan, but won't remove infections. b)75% of freeware security software, are actually scams that "spy" on you. But, If you DO recomend AVG FREE VERSION, then I will try it.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> Ya it IS with Norton Internet Security that Stinks big time, along with IMO Norton Firewall. BUT Norton SystemWorks WITHOUT Internet Security and that is why I REFUSE to BUY an updated version of Norton. Internet Security is BAD. Also the version I have has Password Protection ALL of my Passwords and Login names are IN Norton. So when I delete ALL of my cookies I STILL have them saved in Norton and Norton fills in the needed info for me so I do not need to retype my passwords. I LOVE THAT Feature~!!!
> The newer versions of Norton SystemWorks does not have that Password Feature~! That way I can Clean out ALL cookies and Microsoft's Passwords files that holds passwords and such~!
> And I have been using Norton SystemWorks now for 10 Years Started on my H-P that had Window's 98SE on and continuing on this 4 year old Dell with XP, No trouble at all and I am on a BUNCH of different message boards also most are Horse related boards~! And not one thing has gone wrong with Norton or have I had anything funky happen in ALL those years~!


 :dance: yup, my Norton system works seems to be doing well, too.  My computer actually is going FASTER after I removed CA security, and Installed System Works!!   I don't believe System Works '03 has that password feature, does it? Or am I just overlooking it like a blind bat?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Nope not at all~! I am running a 2004 version of Norton SystemWorks.


Aha. THAT explains why you like Norton Systemworks. Up till about the 2004 version or so, Norton wasn't all that bad. It's only after that, that they started throwing more stuff in there and slowing it down.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Nevada said:


> I assure you, AVG Free isn't junk. You really should try it.


What he said.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

14yearpcmaker said:


> I don't believe System Works '03 has that password feature, does it? Or am I just overlooking it like a blind bat?





> The new Password Manager automatically logs on to Web pages and fills in forms.


 No it does not, and the 2004 edtion, was the only year they added it too. That is why I did not buy an updated newer version, and only renew my 2004 edition unless I do what I wrote about in another post. And I found out about that by accident. I bought this new Dell, and wanted to install Norton so I put in my 2003 edition and BINGO it gave me a full year of new protection, so I did the uninstall after that and BINGO same thing. BUT you have to COMPLETELY uninstall it for that to happen. another year subscription~!


----------



## country bred (Nov 11, 2005)

arabian knight said:


> . . . I am running a 2004 version of Norton SystemWorks.





Kung said:


> Aha. THAT explains why you like Norton Systemworks. Up till about the 2004 version or so, Norton wasn't all that bad. It's only after that, that they started throwing more stuff in there and slowing it down.


Aha aha.

Marcia


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

Nevada said:


> I assure you, AVG Free isn't junk. You really should try it.


Is the AVG free edition slower than if you subscribe? The test run on my pc every 24 hours. Many times they never finish before the next test starts...sometimes I could have 3 or 4 test running at same time....
Any suggestions?


----------

